
The terrible crisis of North America's murdered and missing women - pseudolus
https://www.independent.co.uk/news/long_reads/native-american-women-missing-murder-mmiw-inquiry-canada-us-violence-indigenous-a8487976.html
======
legostormtroopr
Interesting article, but a bit off-topic.

